
Advent of Haskell - YuukiRey
https://medium.com/@mvaldesdeleon/advent-of-haskell-950d6408a729
======
dllthomas
> Just remember to always add the required catch-all cases, lest you write a
> partial function.

When just unpacking lists, or other types whose structure absolutely will not
change, this is fine.

When pattern matching on alternatives that might be added to, I find if I'm
inspecting the values of existing cases I will probably want to also give
consideration to how to handle future cases, so I avoid a catch-all (and make
sure my tooling calls out inexhaustive matches) so these spots are surfaced
when the type changes.

